# Salad Bowl Set



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Mark here is the set I am working on now. The first picture is of the Mahogany wood block I started with. The second and third picture is of the main bowl and small bowl coming off the lathe after being sanded thru 600 grit. The last picture is the set after 2 coats of Seal-A-Cell. Now I am putting on the final finish of Arm-R-Seal. I really like this finish. As soon as the Arm-R-Seal is dry I will get some pictures of them done completely. One of my other favorite finishes is Mike Mahoney's Walnut Oil and then his Walnut Oil/Beeswax/Carnuba Wax combo buffed after drying.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

Those are looking sooo good! It is hard to beat the General Finish line products. I think they have become my favorite over the last few months for both round and flat work.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Niiicce buddy! Awesome set of bowls!!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really to nice to eat out of. I'd be afraid I would scratch the bottom of them.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Really nice Bernie, thanks a lot for sharing the start to finish of these bowls.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate all the comments. They are a labor of love for sure. Dr. Zook no worry about scratching the bottom. They are easily repaired. I have 2 more coats of Arm-R-Seal to put on and then they will cure for a couple of months. Then will be ready to go.


----------



## Eyehawker (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice bowls BernieW, thanks for sharing


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful bowls. Who made da' salad? (old commercial)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind comments. Here is the set of salad bowls completed. They are ready for Christmas.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie very nice. I have a question though where did you get the wood like that for your blanks. I was interested in making a set of them myself.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore I got my mahogany from this seller on ebay. He is " poeticsoul2". His store is The River's Edge Exotics. His wood is good and I was pleased doing business with him. Hope this helps.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bernie one of my books woodturners catologe has the blanks you mentioned I going to try my hand on some maple. Wife has a set but it short some serving bowls. So I'll be doing them soon.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore you will like turning the mahogany. To me it is a dream to turn especially the kiln dried stuff. Can't wait to see them.


----------

